# reusing faucet supply lines. what's the big deal?



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

I was wondering what is so bad about reusing supply lines if they're visibly in good condition.

I am not being cheap. Rather, I don't want to cause secondary problems.
I'm reluctant to unscrew the supply lines from the old angle stops in fear of causing more leaks that I currently don't have.

Normally, you would unscrew the 1/2" nut connected to the old faucet, then connect and tighten that nut to the new faucet.

If it doesn't leak after a 5 minute test, why would it leak later on? The nut is tight, and the rubber gasket is sealing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends on what type your talking about. If you have perfect, noncorrosive water and there copper you may get away with it.
If there flex lines the inside of the lines are rubber as well as the seals. Rubber has a life span before it starts to harden up and crack.
Ever seen the damage a leaking or burst line can do under a sink? It will cost a whole lot more then new lines would have cost.
If a faucet is old enough to be changed, more often then not I also change the stop at the same time. 
It's also a whole lot easier to attach the supply line to the faucet before setting it in the sink.


----------



## davidblackwood (Jun 13, 2013)

Why do we change them?


The reason is they cost less than Five Dollars each.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Joe and the other guys are right on, as usual. When supplies are removed, it is usually because the sink and fixture are old, and are being replaced. All the parts are old.

Whenever I replace a sink, I replace the sink, the fixture, both supply lines and the supply valves, as well as all of the drainage components to the wall. I also clean out the inevitable build up in the stub out. It is much much easier to install the fixture, the new supply tubes, the popup and tail piece, then set the sink.

Its a matter of convenience, and pride in ones work. I dont think its right to look under a sink and see an old supply valve feeding a new fixture, and should that old supply tube let go when you are on vacation, you will kick yourself in the axe forever. 

Frankly, it sounds like you may want to get a pro plumber in there, because it sounds like you are afraid of causing a leak. Only you know your capabilities, and its pretty easy to cross thread a supply valve nut.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Thats funny, when my friends come over, if they notice I have done any work around the house they go looking for new supply lines, 1/4 turn valves,ect. If they were to see flex lines, which are junk, sorry to say, they would ask my wife if she picked out a nursing home for me yet. It is solid copper lines, second plastic lines, third, hard piped right too the faucet. Fourth, remove the faucet and have an old milk jug with water on the sink. A broken water line can do 20,000 dollars worth of damage in minutes. It is your choice.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

A plumbing professional changes all materials out that may cause him to get an Irate customer on the end of a phone... Better to not get that call.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Think of those water supply lines as time bombs, and you don't know how much time is left.

Do you want to reset the clock to the max, or just let it run ?


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

no matter how old they are or what type if i have to touch them i replace them, water pressures tend to go up at night when less water is being used in the grid, 1pm no leak 330 am leak, not worth taking a chance


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

pman6 said:


> I was wondering what is so bad about reusing supply lines if they're visibly in good condition.
> 
> I am not being cheap.


You're thinking materials cheap and ignoring the labor aspect.

Even with DIY it is important to not do X or choose the Y path merely because you can. There ARE (or should be) better/other things you could be doing instead.


----------

